# Got to Berry College for the eagles



## GAJoe (Mar 20, 2017)

Paw Berry sat in the nest a while. You could just see his head from the parkin lot. I saw him start getting ancy and knew something was up. He launched screaming and Gena spotted three adults high over head. Turns out one was Maw Berry. I suspect the other two were B1 and B2 from their first season at Berry coming by for a family reunion. But who knows for sure. You can spot Maw Berry with that messed up foot. I think she had to pull it out of a leg hold trap. She showed up the second season barely able to use it with tallens pulled out. Anyway there was six bald eagles over the Berry campus at one time! (this includes the two little guys in the nest).
My 70-300 isn't quite long enough for great images. The 100-400mm L MkII that came out after I got mine would be better.
Clyde your looong lens setup needs to get in on some of this action while the little ones are there needing constant guarding. It doesn't take long to get some shots. It's free and they welcome the eagle watchers.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Mar 21, 2017)

Awesome ! I've wanted to go to Berry for some time now ,just haven't made it work out yet . I hear /see the deer are nice there too .
  LOVE the Eagle photos ! Keep-em coming !


----------



## rip18 (Mar 21, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks guys!
These are from the first season that they nested there in 2012. 
Man Time flies
One of the guys here had mentioned their new presence. I think cre84u.

This was the first image of food being brought back to this nest. When a fellow photographer, who worked at Shaw, mentioned that I had gotten it they called my customer at MVM Trion who called me to see if it was ok to pass along my contact info. That Eddie from Berry College wanted the images to have a record of the event.
My next visit I got my best of the Mom (before her feet were injured). I love it having those Georgia pines in the background.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 21, 2017)

Super captures with that 300!  
Nice job!


----------



## carver (Mar 22, 2017)

Fine shots Joe


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 22, 2017)

thanks


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 22, 2017)

Beautiful shots,,,, and beautiful raptors,,,, we have many up here,,,, eyeing our Yardbirds,,,, all I've got is a 70-210 and a 600 mirror as long goes,,,, 35mm,,,, never seem to have it set up when the time is right,,,, someday,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks for sharing all of these great photos of my eagle cousins as I love to watch them as much as possible.

My Daughter took the photo above several years ago and gave it to me for my avatar.  She is a photographer and she really loves all types of wildlife subjects.

They are just so beautiful and majestic to me that I think that I could easily spend the entire day just watching their movements.


----------

